# Who has powder coated their bike?



## Slow poke (Jul 23, 2013)

Well I finally stripped my son's bike down and wasn't happy with the paint on the bike. Too many scrapes for my liking especially when it is going to receive all new or like new parts. If you powder coated your bike can you post a pic so I can get some ideas. Im probably thinking about going with a glossy or flat black.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

I've seen it done but I think they had worse problems with chipping than if it were just re-painted.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

That frame isn't worth the time and money to powder coat. I'd look at putting that money toward something with more current standards that will last a few more years.


----------



## Slow poke (Jul 23, 2013)

That's weird. I was under the impression it would be more durable. I know a few people did it in this section I just can't find their posts.


----------



## Slow poke (Jul 23, 2013)

Well I was quoted 50$ to get it powder coated so I was like why not?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

For the price of "all new or like new parts" and powder coating you might think about putting that money towards a new bike with current standards that would allow for future upgrades. 

I personally wouldn't spend any time on a frame with rim brakes and a straight steerer, unless it was a classic MTB or BMX frame.


----------



## work765 (May 7, 2015)

Do they remove the previous paint too for that price?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Slow poke said:


> That's weird. I was under the impression it would be more durable. I know a few people did it in this section I just can't find their posts.


Just guessing but I think the thickness makes it more likely chip rather than scrape, could have been some bad powder coating jobs though.

Here's a build thread that did look like the powder coating worked well. http://forums.mtbr.com/families-rid...ld-thread-07-gt-chucker-24-budget-999716.html

Also, I've seen some really good quality spray paint jobs. It's a lot cheaper at least if you are decent at spray painting but the frame still needs to be well prepped for it to look good.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Cornfield said:


> For the price of "all new or like new parts" and powder coating you might think about putting that money towards a new bike with current standards that would allow for future upgrades.
> 
> I personally wouldn't spend any time on a frame with rim brakes and a straight steerer, unless it was a classic MTB or BMX frame.


Agree with this.

I guessed that a 'Hotrock' was a small wheel bike. 
Google search confirmed that this is a bike with a 20-inch wheel. 
meaning, your son is likely going to outgrow it in like, a year. I personally wouldn't put all new parts on anything smaller than a 26" bike that can't be 'outgrown'. 
If you sell it in a year when he needs a 24" wheel, you'll get maybe half what you put into it. if you're lucky. 
I'd just get it rideable and let him go. Worry about nice parts on a bike when it'll be around for more than a year.

I keep playing this game with my wife's Specialized Myka... I want to give her a 'nice' bike (ditch the Suntour fork, 8sp drivetrain and BB5 brakes) but I also know it's dumb to sink a bunch of money into a bike that she's going to sell probably this coming spring. ....She saw a new Miami Green Trek Stache and now the bike-fund in trouble.....

If the money-sink isn't a factor to you, then go for it. 
Lots of people I know have powder coated their bikes. just find a coater that knows bikes and won't do dumb stuff like media-blast an alloy frame (chem strip it), or bake the coat at 400*F and ruin the temper.
Or not know to mask the BB/head tube/ seat tube holes.

I've been riding my raw alum HT for a long time while I decide on a color. I'll have mine done someday.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

ARandomBiker said:


> If the money-sink isn't a factor to you, then go for it.


Good point! If you like customizing stuff and think there might be future use of the bike by others, then it might be something to pursue. If your son is going to outgrow it in a year or so, put it back together and start looking for his next bike.


----------



## Slow poke (Jul 23, 2013)

This bike is a 24". He's just growing into it. i removed the 24" wheels from it and had another set rebuilt for it to go v or disc.


----------



## Slow poke (Jul 23, 2013)

I don't see where the research shows it's a 20". I looked it up myself, has 24 Hotrock on the side and removed 24" wheels from it.


----------



## CBaron (May 7, 2004)

Slow Poke,

If you want to spend the money, and the powder coater can strip/blast the current paint off, then go get it done. As a (former) customer frame builder 85% of the bikes we built were powder coated. Its tough, durable, simple. However, all of the PC'rs around here charged about $150 to blast and PC. Once you get it back you may need to face & chase the BB threads, the possibly the brake bosses and HT & ST. It just depends on how well its masked off.

FYI- most every wet painted bike I've had done has chipped over time.

Good luck.
-CJB


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Slow poke said:


> I don't see where the research shows it's a 20". I looked it up myself, has 24 Hotrock on the side and removed 24" wheels from it.


Shrug. I'm definitely no expert. I just took the info from the first google image that had a color way that looked like the OP's frame pic.








Edit to add: I think powder coating is badass. I was just pointing out that the OP seems to be dropping a chunk of cash into a bike that few other folks are gonna appreciate, although depending on where he lives and the kids riding/racing scene, you may find a buyer for a pimped out 24"er.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

One could get some stripper and make it raw or polished aluminum. I've done a chrome frame with good results. Just takes a bit of effort.

I've even sanded a PC frame and rattle canned it flat black. Whenever it got scratched I could spray a little shot of paint on the area.


----------



## Slow poke (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the input. At first it sounded like a good idea. I'm might just roll with her like that after being cleaned up. I know we never get back what we put in but it's fun messing with it with my son. I can always part it out and move the parts to a bigger bike or even sale them.


----------



## ghabe (Mar 7, 2015)

Here's the one I did for my eldest son, in flat black:

http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/specialized-grom-hit-fsr-build-1015300.html

Building the bike rwas fun and since I have 3 boys, the bike will get many years of use, so I think it was worth the effort!


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

Slow poke said:


> Well I was quoted 50$ to get it powder coated so I was like why not?


$50 bucks!??? do you live in Mexico? Here in So Cal its $200 min.

BTW--I agree with Cornfield, that frames not worth it unless it has some sentimental value.

Also I own a powder coated frame, it doesn't chip, in fact it resists scratches and chips. You'd have to use an axe or hacksaw to ruin it. Your frame's warrantee will be void though


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

ghabe said:


> Here's the one I did for my eldest son, in flat black:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/specialized-grom-hit-fsr-build-1015300.html
> 
> Building the bike rwas fun and since I have 3 boys, the bike will get many years of use, so I think it was worth the effort!


is that a swim spa?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

fatcat said:


> Your frame's warrantee will be void though


I don't think that's much of a concern.

Slow poke, I vote for flat black! It'd be a fun project for you and your son to spray it flat black. Rustoleum works pretty good. Just do a Youtube search on spray painting bike frames and search around mtbr. I know it can be done with decent results. Worse case: you have it powder coated if it doesn't work out.


----------



## Slow poke (Jul 23, 2013)

ghabe said:


> Here's the one I did for my eldest son, in flat black:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/specialized-grom-hit-fsr-build-1015300.html
> 
> Building the bike rwas fun and since I have 3 boys, the bike will get many years of use, so I think it was worth the effort!


Now that looks sharp. I was torn between flat black or polished. I think I'll go with polish to match the forks. Excellent build. I hope my sons comes out half as nice as yours. He's just growing into it so he will get some years on it.


----------



## Slow poke (Jul 23, 2013)

fatcat said:


> $50 bucks!??? do you live in Mexico? Here in So Cal its $200 min.
> 
> BTW--I agree with Cornfield, that frames not worth it unless it has some sentimental value.
> 
> Also I own a powder coated frame, it doesn't chip, in fact it resists scratches and chips. You'd have to use an axe or hacksaw to ruin it. Your frame's warrantee will be void though


Well pretty close, Texas. Lol. Things are bigger and cheaper here. Lol. Yeah said he would have to prep it so it actually came out to 60. Lol. Said the polish will be stronger with the clear coat. We will see.


----------



## Slow poke (Jul 23, 2013)

Cornfield said:


> I don't think that's much of a concern.
> 
> Slow poke, I vote for flat black! It'd be a fun project for you and your son to spray it flat black. Rustoleum works pretty good. Just do a Youtube search on spray painting bike frames and search around mtbr. I know it can be done with decent results. Worse case: you have it powder coated if it doesn't work out.


Thats an excellent idea. I know he would love that but we shall see.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

If you can get that frame powder coated for a reasonable price and you've already got the better parts to go on it go for it! I was under the impression you were going to be buying new stuff for it.

The spray paint thing is kinda low budget, but doable. 

I hafta say that Grom is pretty sweet, ghabe!


----------



## ghabe (Mar 7, 2015)

Slow poke said:


> Now that looks sharp. I was torn between flat black or polished. I think I'll go with polish to match the forks. Excellent build. I hope my sons comes out half as nice as yours. He's just growing into it so he will get some years on it.


I also recently stripped (previous owner painted it), polished and rebuilt an old GT Zaskar:









It was a lot of work, but I think it turned out nice. It's not perfect however, since the frame had a few deeper scratches that still show after the polish. I believe powder coatings tends to hide these defects better.


----------



## ghabe (Mar 7, 2015)

Cornfield said:


> If you can get that frame powder coated for a reasonable price and you've already got the better parts to go on it go for it! I was under the impression you were going to be buying new stuff for it.
> 
> The spray paint thing is kinda low budget, but doable.
> 
> I hafta say that Grom is pretty sweet, ghabe!


Thanks! The only part I'm not really satisfied with is the rocker, which is powder coated candy apple red but doesn't match the red anodized parts on the bike... I might take it off in the winter to get it anodized red... But that's only me being obsessive, my son couldn't care less!


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

I've had a few frames powdercoated. My local guy is very reasonable and includes the prep work with the job. All have proven to be very durable vs. paint. 

I handed down an older hardtail to my wife, and now in sparkly black it's completely 'hers'
I ended up with 2 balance bikes to give my son (needed work both of them) so powder coating freshened them up nicely. The one he actually rides is doing very well considering the turmoil it suffers in the hands of my 3-yr. old. The other is sitting in my closet, all pimped out with nowhere to go. (My son has now moved on to pedal bikes)


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

I powder coated a frame and fork for my wife's 40th birthday. I paid $185 for a hardtail and fork the finish has held up pretty well (she mostly toodles around town though) for a kids bike it might be overkill. I had the bike done in harley orange pearl and it is eye-catching for sure.

When I resprayed an old steel frame for my daughter I used a "flip" paint kit from amazon. It changed from purple to green depending on viewing angle. The paint didn't hold up for too long, but my daughter was thrilled.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

I've had two 65mm fat bike rims powder coated. Striped and then 2-stage coating cost $150. There was no masking or reassembly prep needed afterwards. PC has held up great for 1,900 miles of year-round MTB use. 

I'd do a frame for my kids if it had usage with both of them and 3-4 years. 1 kid and maybe 2 seasons if you're lucky, I'd pass.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I had a Fat bike frame and fork done earlier this year. I got a purple frameset on sale really cheap. I took it to a place near me I heard had bike experience. Took it to them, they stripped the purple and coated it with Prismatic Powders Granny Smith Apple. It looks spectacular and the coating is bomb proof. Total cost was 136 dollars. 
I'd probably coat your frame if it were mine because I have a good place. I might also paint it with matte black Rustoleum because I've painted lots of stuff and had excellent results as well. Make sure you use Rustoleum's Hard Hat line if you go that route. That stuff is tough.


----------



## Slow poke (Jul 23, 2013)

I went ahead and did it. Glad I did. Made a huge difference. Here's a few pics. Hope to have it all assembled in a couple weeks.


----------

